# The Struts - Strange Days è il nuovo album



## Pit96 (4 Settembre 2020)

Dopo due anni di attesa è arrivata la notizia. Il 16 ottobre uscirà il nuovo album dei The Struts, band inglese fondata nel 2009 e che si è fatta notare dopo il primo album Everybody Wants del 2014 e Young&Dangerous del 2018.

È uscito ieri il brano Strange Days, in collaborazione con Robbie Williams, brano che darà il titolo all'album.

Canzone al secondo post


----------



## Pit96 (4 Settembre 2020)

Già dopo due/tre ascolti mi ha completamente preso


----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Nuova canzone, in attesa dell'album che uscirà settimana prossima


----------



## sipno (8 Ottobre 2020)

Mi piacciono abbastanza... Il cantante si ispira forse un po' troppo a Freddie.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Uscito oggi l'album. Ancora devo ascoltarlo tutto, ma già sono stato rapito dalla collaborazione con Tom Morello


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo qualche ascolto direi che l'album lo promuovo eccome. Hanno deciso di cambiare un po', di non usare sempre la solita formula, di uscire dalla loro comfort zone e direi che l'esperimento ha funzionato.

Am I Talking To The Champagne (Or Talking To You) è una delle canzoni meglio riuscite secondo me. Affronta un nuovo mood inesplorato dalla band e penso che abbiano azzeccato ad entrarci in pieno.


----------

